# Illudersi



## ofeliaknitting

¡Hola!


Me gustaría saber cómo traducir 'illudere' en la siguiente frase:

Lei rintuzzava con violenza, evidenziando quanto c´era 'dietro la facciata' o quanto credeva e s´illudeva che ci fosse".

Este es mi intento: 'Ella renunciaba con violencia, evidenciando cuánto había 'tras la máscara' o cuanto creía que había y le ilusionaba que así fuese'

¡¡Gracias por ayudarme!!


----------



## Agró

"...o cuanto creía que había y le ilusionaba que *hubiese*".


----------



## Neuromante

"O cuanto creía y se hacía ilusiones de/se creía que hubiera"


"Iludere" en reflexivo no significa "ilusionarse"


----------



## Estopa

Agró said:


> "...o cuanto creía que había y le ilusionaba que *hubiese*".



¿No iría mejor "*la* ilusionaba" al ser "ilusionar" un verbo transitivo?. 
El "le" aquí sería un caso de leísmo, creo.


----------



## Neuromante

En el original pone "si illudeva" no pone "la illudeva". Son dos cosas muy distintas.


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> En el original pone "si illudeva" no pone "la illudeva". Son dos cosas muy distintas.


 
¿Entonces crees que habría que traducirlo más bien por "imaginarse" (o "creerse" como había propuesto Chlapec)?


Ella renunciaba con violencia, evidenciando cuánto había tras la fachada o cuanto creía y se imaginaba/creía que hubiera/hubiese.


----------



## chlapec

_Dal Garzanti:_
*illudersi* _v. rifl_. sperare vanamente; ingannarsi: _mi ero illuso di riuscire_; _illudersi sul conto di qualcuno | non c'è da illudersi_ , _c'è (ben) poco da illudersi_ , non è il caso di nutrire speranze.

La mia proposta: *"...o cuanto creía e imaginaba ilusamente que había".*

*Edit: *He elegido el indicativo (había), y no el subjuntivo, porque si bien este último es apropiado en la frase italiana (sigue a un verbo de duda: creer), creo que en español se expresa (y no "se exprese") normalmente en indicativo.



Estopa said:


> ¿Entonces crees que habría que traducirlo más bien por "imaginarse" (o "creerse" como había propuesto Chlapec)?


  pero si yo no había propuesto nada, hasta ahora...


----------



## Estopa

chlapec said:


> pero si yo no había propuesto nada, hasta ahora...


 
¡Te había leído el pensamiento y sabía que ibas a hacer una propuesta! 

No, en serio. Ahora no sé por qué te había atribuido la propuesta #3, discúlpame. No sé dónde tengo la cabeza.




			
				chlapec said:
			
		

> Edit: He elegido el indicativo (había), y no el subjuntivo, porque si bien este último es apropiado en la frase italiana (sigue a un verbo de duda: creer), creo que en español se expresa (y no "se exprese") normalmente en indicativo.


 
En esta frase concreta pienso que pueden alternar los dos modos (había/hubiera).


----------



## infinite sadness

Como justamente dijo neuromante, el sentido de illudersi non corrisponde a ilusionarse. Illudersi significa persuadirse a si mismo de la realidad de una cosa que en realidad no existe.


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Muchas gracias a todos por la aclaración de la diferencia entre ilusionar y hacerse ilusiones.


----------



## ninux

Perdonadme si no los entiendo.
En el DRAE:
*ilusionar**.** 1.     * tr. Hacer que alguien se forje ilusiones.
* 2.     * tr. Despertar viva complacencia en algo. U. t. c. prnl.
* 3.     * tr. Despertar esperanzas especialmente atractivas.
* 4.     * prnl. Forjarse ilusiones.


¿Cuál sería la diferencia entre *hacerse ilusiones* y *forjarse ilusiones*?


----------



## ofeliaknitting

Forjarse ilusiones apenas se emplea; es más común hacerse ilusiones.


----------



## ninux

ofeliaknitting said:


> Forjarse ilusiones apenas se emplea; es más común hacerse ilusiones.


  Gracias... Pero es que expresé mal mi duda.

Quería decir, si según el DRAE en español *ilusionarse* es lo mismo que decir *hacerse ilusiones*... 

¿Por qué no debería decirse *ilusionarse* sino *hacerse ilusiones *si:
1) ilusionarse *es* hacerse ilusiones (forjarse ilusiones)
2) illudersi *no es* ilusionarse?


----------



## Neuromante

Estás mezclando un verbo transitivo "Ilusionar" con uno reflexivo "Ilusionarse". Además, en la cuarta definición del DRAE, que es la que te lía, está refiriéndose a "ilusionar" como forma pronominal.

Ilusionarse está relacionado con el adjetivo "iluso".

En todo caso: Nada de esto tiene que ver con la traducción de "illudersi", ni "ilusionar" ni "ilusionarse" son traducciones de este verbo italiano. Son falsos amigos, con el agravante de que hay reflexivos y transitivos metidos por medio en ambos idiomas.


La definición en español de illudersi (Italiano) podría ser "Hacerse *falsas* esperanzas" "Convencerse de algo que en realidad *es falso*"


----------



## ninux

Entonces, a ver si entendí:
illudersi = ilusionarse 
 pero ilusión = falsa esperanza = illusione 
porque illudersi = hacerse ilusiones. 

Y, disculpa mi insistencia,  te cito la definición de WRF:

*ilusionar*
tr. Hacer que uno se forje determinadas ilusiones. También prnl.:
_no te ilusiones demasiado con sus promesas._ 
yo traduciría en italiano: _
non illuderti troppo con le sue promesse_ 
( o: _non farti troppe illusioni con le sue promesse_)
¿Tú cómo lo traducirías?  

Sigo sin entender...


----------



## kreiner

Más que un problema de significado, lo es de uso contextual. "Ilusionarse" suele usarse con el sentido de "entusiasmarse". En el caso propuesto, yo me adhiero a "hacerse ilusiones", que tiene una connotación negativa: "hacerse ilusiones infundadas". "Forjarse ilusiones" no tiene por qué tener tal connotación.


----------



## Neuromante

ninux said:


> Entonces, a ver si entendí:
> illudersi = ilusionarse
> pero ilusión = falsa esperanza = illusione
> porque illudersi = hacerse ilusiones.
> 
> Y, disculpa mi insistencia,  te cito la definición de WRF:
> 
> *ilusionar*
> tr. Hacer que uno se forje determinadas ilusiones. También prnl.:
> _no te ilusiones demasiado con sus promesas._
> yo traduciría en italiano: _
> non illuderti troppo con le sue promesse_
> ( o: _non farti troppe illusioni con le sue promesse_)
> ¿Tú cómo lo traducirías?
> 
> Sigo sin entender...


El problema es que la frase que has puesto en español (En azul) yo no la diría; diría "no te hagas demasiadas ilusiones"

"Ilusionarse" implica tener expectativas de algo
"Ilusionar (X a Y)" significa que X le crea un estado agradable a Y.

Los niños se ilusionan esperando las navidades esperando los regalos de reyes
La navidad ilusiona a los adultos porque en ella ven a los niños ilusionarse, (*Con* algo) pero los adultos no se ilusionan con la navidad.



Pero ya te digo que no tiene nada que ver con el tema:
Illudersi no tiene nada que ver con "ilusionarse", sino con hacerse falsas "expectativas". En la discusión estamos mezclando el problema de diferenciar "ilusionar/ilusionarse" -Con todas las complicaciones que aporta el contexto- con el falso amigo ""Illudersi/ilusionarse"


----------



## ninux

Ya, ahora me queda más claro...

O sea, ustedes me están tratando de decir que en español se usa ilusionar *más comúnmente con el sentido de entusiasmar*, aunque en los diccionarios ita-espa ( lo encontré en el Hoepli) está traducido con Illudere. Y, como citado en el WRF, http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/ilusionar me parece que tiene *también* el significado de *illudere. *(aunque como dice kreiner no tiene una connotación negativa)
Acepto que como dice kreiner sea un problema contextual.

Entonces, por esto no me convence mucho el discurso que illudere/ilusionar son falsos amigos.
De lo que he entendido, lo son, pero no siempre. ¿O está equivocado hasta el diccionario Hoepli?


----------



## honeyheart

En cuanto a la comparación entre "ilusionar" e "illudere", ya me perdí.


Escribo para proponer mi traducción de la frase inicial:

_"... evidenciando lo que había detrás de la fachada, o lo que ella creía y esperaba que hubiera."_


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto è che in quella frase "si illudeva" non è usato nel senso di "sperava" bensì nel senso di "immaginava".


----------



## honeyheart

Ah, gracias por la aclaración, infinite sadness.  Me apoyé en la definición de "illudersi": _*sperare* inutilmente in qualcosa_.


Entonces, la opción que se me ocurre es la siguiente:

_"... evidenciando lo que había detrás de la fachada, o lo que ella creía y *fantaseaba* que hubiera."_

Creo que el verbo "fantasear" aúna el imaginarse algo con el tener la ilusión.  ¿Entendí bien el sentido?


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto, aun si no es bien claro el contexto del cuento.


----------

